# Another way to count rows



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Just posted these two pix on another site in response to new knitting asking how to count completed rows. 

"Take another knitting needle, insert the tip from front to back right next to one of the knit stitches. Then bring the tip back through from back to front next the the last knit in the same column of stitches. Then gently pull the needle up and push the knitting down. You should see all the little segments of yarn between the stitches and you can easily count then."


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

:sm24:


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Clever. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tallest-Toad (Nov 11, 2017)

Interesting. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Good idea.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, very useful.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks. Neat idea, I'll have to remember this.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, what a great tip. Thanks.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Perfect!!! Love it.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I will use this tip. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Stellasmom (May 2, 2014)

Thanks, can use this, im sure.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting with photos. Very helpful ????


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Brilliant and so simple.... thanks


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Fantastic! Thank you. I struggle constantly trying to count rows.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks, that is so clever yet simple, I'll remember to do that next time I'm struggling to count rows.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## hummingbird (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that. I have a problem counting rows, now I will be able to do so easily and accurately. Thanks again.


----------



## jen9 (Oct 2, 2017)

????Thanks.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

That is really awesome and I thank you so much for sharing that. Always learning something new on here and I think that is great.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Neat idea!


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Well, that’s just brilliant.....! I’m starting a sweater for my DIL and row count is very important. Had been a bit worried about starting, as I usually rely on inches vs rows. This method gives me a perfect way to proceed with confidence. Thanks so much!????????


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

Good idea. Sometimes brain just doesn't see the rows correctly.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

well aren't U just so clever!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Good idea, especially with dark yarn! Thanks fo the tip!


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Great idea!


----------



## cordula (Aug 25, 2017)

what a clever idea :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 
thanks for sharing :sm02:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice idea


----------



## Gail in Mexico (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh, yes! I like this. Thank you.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

GREAT tip!


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

Great tip. Thank you


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

So simple and yet I would never have thought of it on my own! Such a wonderful site!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## Gjj (Jul 28, 2017)

Great suggestion! Thanks for posting Elyse. I have had so much trouble counting rows as my eyes just won't focus after the first few. 
:sm01:


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you. Great tip!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Great idea. Love it


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Great tip thank
I.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

brilliant, I am always having to count rows, and always struggle. thanks for posting


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Excellent! very clear!


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

So simple -- but I never would have thought of it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you, my eyes go wobbly trying to count


----------



## kwiltcrazy (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! I love this idea. Thank you very much. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Salvation3 (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you...this is a problem I tend to encounter constantly!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a great idea!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Isn't that clever! Thanks.


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks, easy to count


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Nice idea.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What an absolutely cool idea! Thanks so much for sharing.

Hazel


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this tip! clever and easy!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you. Just learned something new.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks much. Great tip.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Pattilu (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks so much. I have trouble seeing after counting five or six stitches. This makes it very much easier.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing another tip I have learnt


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Excelent tip and your picture is a clear depiction. I think this would be more accurate for many of us.Thanks for sharing. :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh wow. I like that!! Thanks


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh wow. I like that!! Thanks


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you!☺


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

What a great idea! Counting rows has been such a pain, for some reason - this will help tremendously!


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you! I will have to try this next time I struggle to count rows or forget how many rows I've knitted.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you so much. I am never sure how to count the rows. And I have been kniiting for decades.


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

Brilliant! I will use this tip!


----------



## MN_Knitter_in_TX (Nov 28, 2017)

Great idea.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Great idea,thanks for sharing..


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

peacefulknitter said:


> Thank you, my eyes go wobbly trying to count


mine as well thanks


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing....this is a problem that even experienced knitter have, so it is good to know.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Brilliant thank you for sharing


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

jvallas said:


> :sm24:


Good way of counting Rows of knitting.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Brilliant. Thank you.


----------



## nurseamy (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Norfolknan (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for that. Will make counting rows on variegated yarns so much easier.


----------



## Buffysdoll (Nov 8, 2016)

I have never thought of that! I can't believe how simple and easy.


----------



## Paintpuddle (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice I will have to try this out


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

great tip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this tip along with the clear pictures. I'm embarresed that I never would have thought of this simple method, especially considering I struggle with row counting all the time.


----------



## T. Bruce (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this. Very helpful


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Velsyl said:


> Good idea, especially with dark yarn! Thanks fo the tip!


A definite yes, and thank you for posting!


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you for sharing this. Very helpful.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I will probably use this a lot , but when I tried it this week on a colorwork hat with woven in short floats, it didn’t work so well - 2 twisted threads for each bar, but then I realized that colorwork is pretty easy to count, because every other row has different colors. so it’s all good. :sm09:


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Great tip thank you for sharing


----------

